# Liquid Diamond



## CWS

Has anyone ever used Liquid diamond for casting pens?


----------



## The100road

I have not tried it myself but was recently told that it is the best available when not casting under pressure.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tony




----------



## CWS

The100road said:


> I have not tried it myself but was recently told that it is the best available when not casting under pressure.


I order some liquid diamond this week so we will see.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ripjack13

I've never tried it. I'm still working on getting my set up...set up. I did however get in on a kickstarter for royal palm resin. I got a gallon of it. So, spring/summer time I'll be casting up some stuff. 
https://royalpalmresin.com/
It's got great reviews too. Its on fb if you want to look there as well...
https://m.facebook.com/profile.php?id=161047037969220&ref=content_filter

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Informative 1


----------



## The100road

I have this stuff in a mold as we speak. So far it has cured Very slowly. But could be my formula is wrong. But the bubbles look good.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Informative 1


----------



## CWS

Got my Liquid Diamond Last night and poured a pen blank. I think the shop must have been a little to cold because it is still a little soft this morning. Brought in the house so it may setup today.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## rocky1

Yep they will take longer to cure in a cold shop. Especially on small pours where the curing process doesn't generate enough heat. Alumilite instructions recommend preheating your mold on small pours, even at normal temperatures.


----------



## rhossack

I have LD and you may want to read the reviews and look at who makes this as this makes it very affordable


Clearcast 7050 1qt

Warning, it does take at least 24 hours or longer to fully cure. BUT, it is crystal clear unlike Alumilite and PR

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Schroedc

You'll have to let us know how it turns, I'm using a lot of Silmar 41 as it is crystal clear but would be interested in how an epoxy compares.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

​


----------



## jasonb

Got some liquid diamond as well. I don't do alot of casting, but i typically use Alumilite. The 6 year old daughter is typically in the shop with me directing the casting color mixture. Initial impressions, I like the longer setup time of liquid diamond - especially when the 6yr old is involved and also not casting under pressure because I send her away when pressurizing the pot. I pulled the L.Diamond cast after 72hrs. Typically I'll hit the alumilite cutting board mold a couple times against the ground to seperate the cast from mold. Never had a problem with alumilite, but the liquid diamond stopper blank broke off on one corner. Hopefully I'll have time to give them a turn this weekend.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## rhossack

A rubberized dead blow hammer will help the de-mold process greatly.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Informative 1


----------



## rocky1

I use one of these... Pop one end of the mold off, rap the sides or if they don't release pry them loose, get under the blank and pry up. Works great for removal of hardened resin on your molds as well. Handy tool around any shop honestly, works great as a small pry bar, scrapes paint, scrapes gaskets. Hole in the middle is used to pull nails. 

If you check the paint section at Wally World, I saw them there awhile back, found them at the local paint store, Agri Supply and Tractor Supply carry them too. Or, you can order them off Amazon at the below link. 

Beekeepers Hive Tool

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Woodworking Vet




----------



## The100road

@CWS how is that liquid diamonds working out?


----------



## CWS

I have tried it on 1 small pour. I think my shop was to cold. It didn't set up for over a day. Got to wait for better weather to try it again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rhossack

CWS said:


> I have tried it on 1 small pour. I think my shop was to cold. It didn't set up for over a day. Got to wait for better weather to try it again.


Since there is zero odor you can do it in the house and the wife will be no wiser unless you tie up her kitchen area. I'm going to try cutting up some colored pencils today if the snow stops long enough and try a pour this afternoon in my computer room (safe area as the wife hates to walk in here with the 20+ boxes of wood, computer parts etc). I do use a 'redneck' heat box to accelerate drying as we keep the house at 57º in the winter


----------



## rocky1

Dang... @Tony would freeze slap to death inside your house!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## CWS

rhossack said:


> Since there is zero odor you can do it in the house and the wife will be no wiser unless you tie up her kitchen area. I'm going to try cutting up some colored pencils today if the snow stops long enough and try a pour this afternoon in my computer room (safe area as the wife hates to walk in here with the 20+ boxes of wood, computer parts etc). I do use a 'redneck' heat box to accelerate drying as we keep the house at 57º in the winter


That is a good idea. I will tell her Ron said it would be okay.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## rhossack

rocky1 said:


> Dang... @Tony would freeze slap to death inside your house!



You get used to it. What is the difference between 57° in the summer and winter? Nothing, it's a mind thing not a body thing


----------



## rocky1

My mother in law would be a popsicle. Not uncommon to come home and find the AC set at 84-85 in the summer and she's running around in shorts talking about she's freezing. Told the wife to tell her to put a damn sweater, there I only so much I can take before things get ugly. 

It's better since the wife started the hot flash thing though, she walks in the back door, the heat wave heat wave hits her, and she's straight down the hall to the thermostat cussing.


----------

